
How the World Closed Its Eyes to Syria’s Horror - jseliger
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2016/12/14/world/middleeast/kimmelman-images-of-aleppo.html?hp&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&clickSource=story-heading&module=second-column-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news&_r=0
======
transfire
This is far from true. There are reports of incidents, but many people have
been allowed to leave.

The real problem with Syria is simply that it got caught in the cross-fire of
Russia's attempts to hold on to a semblance of it's prior global power and
American Imperialism (call it the "Post-Cold War", if you like). Of course
there is a third party, whom I won't name, subtly coaxing both of them on.

